

Apple’s iPhone 4 Strategy: Free Cases for All - johnrobertreed
http://mashable.com/2010/07/16/apple-free-iphone-4-cases/#

======
endual
I found it questionable that Jobs compared iPhone 4 dropouts to iPhone 3GS
drop outs, and said it wasn't a big deal, only 1% worse. What would be
interesting is to see the numbers compared to different smart phones... I
think the problem would look a whole lot worse!

